# My first betta set I lost one



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

I bought 2 Veiltail betta females and the next day I noticed the one wasn't acting like I have seen most fish doing. So I called the pet store and the manager told me to just watch her and if she gets worse to bring her in so I went to bed and woke up the next day and she was nose first in the water and not moving. I was so upset that my first fish I ever owned died but I think that she was on the verge anyway of dying and the shock of the move just finished her off.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Were they put in the same tank together? Females will fight for territory of kept in less than groups of 5 or more(or at least that is my experience.) I'm sorry for your loss! I know how it feels to lose a first pet.:-cry:


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes they were kept with each other but it most likely was shock of the move. I right now have 2 Betta Veiltail females in the same tank which is a 1.5 gallon tank and they are just fine. They both are very healthy females and not fighting at all. In the future I would like to breed one of not two of my Betta Veiltail females but that won't be for a while.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. I agree with aqua001. Two females in a 1.5 is a disaster waiting to happen. Eventually one female will dominate the other one and bully her to death.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I still recommend getting them their own houses, though. 2 females in a 1.5 gallon is just not going to work. If you were to breed, do TONS of research first. It is complicated. i've been researching since May of this year and I still don't get a lot of the stuff. I don't mean to sound rude at all, really. Just stating the facts.


----------

